# Carport supports need replacing



## jmoore65 (Aug 14, 2008)

I've a double space carport attached to my house. It has 6 supports along the perimeter. The supports are I beams made of 2 steel square tubes with decorative elements welded between them (trellis?). They are probably 30-40 years old, are really rusted near cement and the front bent this winter (previous owner ran into with car and bent back into shape - almost - so figure metal fatigue here).

I would like the have them replaced - but not sure what with. Will pressure treated 4x4 posts be adequate for the load (+ Virginia snow - really unexpectedly heavy this year) or 4x6 posts - or should I just head directly to steal posts?

Jim


----------



## Nockmoi (Sep 12, 2008)

Jim,
Recently constructed a carport. You may find that local code requires 6 X 6 columns with concrete piers. PA where I live requires a minimum of 24" deep piers but, in the works are a 30" requirment (now law in states like NJ where codes are pretty strict). VA may be different. My carport was about 24 feet long, the piers are approximately 7.5 feet apart. The local home center or lumber yard could give you the skinny. In our township, the zoning & building inspector poke their noses into the project & start recommending ridiculous add-ons that are not required by national or local code. Hope this helps.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Jim,

My addition sits on 6 x 6 columns, per code in Spotsy, VA. Since it straddles our driveway, the columns are protected by concrete filled 4" pipe sections to shield them from 'bad' drivers.


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Find a steel fabrication shop and have them weld up some 6 inch steel tube piping with flats on the end and have them drilled for 4 screw holes. Should be stronger than any wood beam supports out there and you can case around it to make it as decorative as you like.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jim

I would go with the 4 x 6 post they can support tons, you can dress them up a little bit once they are in place with some poplar wrap, some white paint and your done  if they get damage you can replace them easy..I would suggest using some of the new Flex (plastic) stock( decking stock 1 x 6 ) and make your own 4 x 6 post, that way they will not rot out and they will last forever, some carr. bolts and your set.

===========


jmoore65 said:


> I've a double space carport attached to my house. It has 6 supports along the perimeter. The supports are I beams made of 2 steel square tubes with decorative elements welded between them (trellis?). They are probably 30-40 years old, are really rusted near cement and the front bent this winter (previous owner ran into with car and bent back into shape - almost - so figure metal fatigue here).
> 
> I would like the have them replaced - but not sure what with. Will pressure treated 4x4 posts be adequate for the load (+ Virginia snow - really unexpectedly heavy this year) or 4x6 posts - or should I just head directly to steal posts?
> 
> Jim


----------

